# Sherline Lathe/Mill Bench



## JohnnyTK (Jan 6, 2021)

Looking at his table for my Sherline's weighs 102 pounds from Husky. Here is what I will be mounting my lathe to also.  Thoughts?


----------



## PeterT (Jan 6, 2021)

The bench looks nice & solid, way more than what the Sherline will require from a twist/stability standpoint, but I mean a nice work surface if thats what you are after.

The metal part in first pic I'm less sure of. I think its better to mount any machine to something solid for stability & absorb vibration. Try & avoid any surface that can flex. I'm not sure but I think a lot of Sherline owners mount to a subplate of laminated MDF or plywood if they don't mount directly to the bench itself. If you want metal surface for cleanup in mind, I'd consider sheetmetal sandwiched between machine & bench?


----------



## Hruul (Jan 7, 2021)

I have that bench in my shop/garage.  I like it, the top is a lot smoother than some I have seen.  I use it as just a bench top, I don't have any equipment mounted to it other than a bench vise so cannot comment on how it will work for a machine base.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jan 7, 2021)

I usually get "heavy duty" benches from auctions. They make Husky look like a joke but they are not as pretty & total overkill for tiny bench lathe - good choice for work bench.


----------

